# Shortys or long tubes?



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

I got my first look under my 06 gto today up on the lift, and there Is a spintech x-pipe and exhaust set up. What I wanted to do was remove the converters but the mechanic said since the stock converters are tight up against the stock headers that I'm probably better off with going with short tubes and high flow cats, should I go with shortys or cut out the pipe run straight pipe and long tubes? Please excuse me if the terminology I'm using iisnt correct, I'm new to auto mechanics.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

it's a matter of preference, but if you buy JBA shorties, it's a real easy install, and you don't need to drop the rack at all to put them in

also with LTs, some people have had problems with the headers cooking seals in the rack.

I am willing to give up a few HP for the ease and problem-free install of the shorties.


----------



## drake0707 (Mar 25, 2009)

obx, kooks, pacesetter, or jba? which is the one to last? which has the most quality for the buck? anyone?


----------



## mdbomgoat (Feb 24, 2009)

LT's, if you are going to do it, then do it right!


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

Kooks. Longtubes.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

If emissions testing isn't a problem and you have the cash, get the long tubes. If emission testing is a problem, get the JBA shorties with high flow cats.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> If emissions testing isn't a problem and you have the cash, get the long tubes. If emission testing is a problem, get the JBA shorties with high flow cats.


:agree


----------

